# Mako LTS Review



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Well as many of you know it was rather windy yesterday. The boat ran *GREAT.* Very dry riding boat w\ a soft feel coming thru the waves. Almost 
Zero Bow rise, hole shot was very good with the 90 optimax. Top speed was Gps both at 42 mph and 45mph. I thaught that was very good with a 4 blade prop. With a 3 blade prop I think, we could get 50 mph. The rod storage under the front gunnels worked very nice also and will hold an 8' rod. Hopefullly the others that came out and rode in it will give some feed back also.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

that is a great top speed for that boat with a 90... how much cheaper would it be with the 50 horse merc? Possibly close to the website starting cost of around $16,000?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

With freight and make ready $17,189.00.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

What does it draft?
How much water did it take to get up?
Jack plate?
What kind of load did you have in it?
I came close to buying the one at the show, but have been waiting for more real world info. How about a demo in POC? I would love to put it through its paces on the flats there.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

yakfishin said:


> With freight and make ready $17,189.00.


where did you found search a great deal?


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

No reply?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry I guess my response did not go thru last night. The draft is 6", boat got up in about 12 to 14". No jackplate on this boat. I had two to three people in the boat with tackle, gear, anchor and gas.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

PM me for any price with different motors or add on's. The price w\ the 50 is a National adverticed price.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's myself and greg running it this past tuesday. will post more pics in a bit. Just like Greg said, it was very dry riding, smooth running boat. gets up on top quick. We pegged her around 45mph GPS'd


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

*More Pics at Clear Lake Park*

I've got several more to come:dance:


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

looks like it needs a leaning post


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Boat. I was in a 21 Kenner VXT with a 200 Optimax with a jack plate. We used this boat to shot the videos and photos from. The Mako LTS with a 90 Optimax got up on plane just as quick as the 21 Kenner VXT. The two boats ran side by side up and to about 25 mph. The Mako LTS topped out @ 45mph with two guys, no gear, 3-5 gallons of fuel and a 4 blade prop with all the plugs in it.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> looks like it needs a leaning post


yup, I prefer a leaning post over one of those flip flop cooler seats. With tabs and a jackplate this would be a sweet rig.

More Pics


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree with the leaning post but not the trim tabs. The boat planes out plenty fast and the ride would not improve w\ tabs. Oh yeah and a jackplate would be a nice add.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

whats with the plate in the tunnel? seems like they should have just made the

tunnel shallower...dont understand the logic for this...


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I sell the Mako line up of boats here in san antonio and this is definatly going to become a popular model. That 90optimax is a match made in heaven with that LTS. But I do have the performance tests for the other motors as well.

90 Merc 2 stroke (carb) [email protected] 19pitch stainless trophy 4 blade
50 Merc 2 stroke (carb) [email protected] 13pitch stainless trophy 4 blade
this was with one person and a full tank of fuel
also this was tested at 960' above sea level (on average you loose about 3% of your hp for every 1000' of elevation.
lol... if ya'll guys buy one it better be from me!!!! lol


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it just me or has BPS basically dumping the Kenner brand in favor of Mako. Last time I was at the BPS near Baton Rouge. Every bay boat they had was Mako and they were all Kenner designs, not a Kenner to be found. Seems strange, since Mako has always been associated with offshore and Kenner has always been known as THE bay boat.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Tracker marine own's both Kenner and Mako lines. Mako wanted a bay boat line and sense both lines are owned by the same company and the Kenner hull has been such a great riding boat. Mako was designed off of that hull. The boat is almost exactly the same except for the console and one more lifting strate (sp) and a pocket tunnel. The Mako line has been selling about 5 to 1 over the kenner NATION wide. Both boat are great riding boats and made in the same plant.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

That boat drafts more than 6". Maybe more like 9-10". I don't think it'll get up in a foot of water set up like it is either.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> That boat drafts more than 6". Maybe more like 9-10". I don't think it'll get up in a foot of water set up like it is either.


I agree


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

BayouTiger said:


> Is it just me or has BPS basically dumping the Kenner brand in favor of Mako. Last time I was at the BPS near Baton Rouge. Every bay boat they had was Mako and they were all Kenner designs, not a Kenner to be found. Seems strange, since Mako has always been associated with offshore and Kenner has always been known as THE bay boat.


Sometimes showroom floors are setup to what they have in stock. For example, at the Pearland BPS we have four makos to one Kenner, that's because we're more limited in the stock of kenners than makos, since we get new inventory on a weekley basis



Salty Dog said:


> That boat drafts more than 6". Maybe more like 9-10". I don't think it'll get up in a foot of water set up like it is either.


 That day greg and I got that boat up in a foot of water, it can run in about 6-7"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Tunnel*

I too am wondering about the tunnel. Is there an opening in front that allows the water to shoot through, or did they just place a blank in the old-style tunnel to make a smaller, more efficient tunnel? This is a fine- looking boat hull and package either way. I've been a happy Kenner 2102/EFI 200 owner for several years so maybe I'm just partial to this hull style. I think mine runs plenty shallow enough for the Galveston bay area with the V-hull and jackplate, so I think this one would really run skinny with a jackplate. It really could use a leaning post too.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

You are telling me that boat will float in 6" of water? 

Draft = how much water it takes to float at rest.


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

Of course Mako is outselling Kenner, they took the most popular Kenners and rebadged them as Makos and upgraded the consoles. If you look at both lineups, it is very obvious that Mako is where BPS is putting their emphasis. The Kenners are the same as they have been for many years and The flagship models are now Mako only. Kenner no longer even has a 23 or 24 footer, so they don;t have anything to offer the guides. I am not knocking the Mako's, just questioning BPS/Tracker's marketing. 

I have never owner a Kenner (but I do own a Frontier made by Bill Kenner), I just hate to see them virtually kill off a great line. Of course the SeaPro owners could say the same thing of Brunswick for killing SeaPro.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Bayou Tiger, 
You are correct about where BPS is putting is emphasis, it is mainly because arcross America the Kenner name is not that well known. The Mako name is and even down here on the gulf coast Mako has more name reconnition. They have kept or upgraded the same standards that were in the Kenner. The 23' Kenner is the same boat as the 24' just got rename a couple of years ago. You are alos correct that the 24' Kenner will no longer be made, but the 24 Mako is the exact same boat. So the GREAT line of boats is still there, its just evolution.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good looking boat... Did Mako buy a piece of the Majek business?


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Dog you are right, ain't no way that boat will draft 6" . I went over the one at the show with a fine tooth comb and was very interested in it. The boat is very nice. I looked at add pics at the show and measured from the water line shown in the pics. I figured about 10" draft with motor up, and with the motor down, form the water line to the bottom of skeg was close to 13". I figured you would need 20-24" to get up. With a jack, I would say 16-18".

I rode in a ranger banshee extreme over the weekend and with 2 people it drafted 6" with a very light load. We got up in 12'', but I don't know if you could with a normal load.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Mako lts*

The reason I went and had a demo day was so everyone could come out and see what the boat would do. Everyone that was there saw what the boat would do. If you doubt what the boat will do call me or pm me and I will take you out in the boat. There is a open spot up in the front of the plate in the tunnel. The plate is there to help the boat not bow up. Ok, who wants to go on a ride?


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Mako says 11" draft and 24" to get up, so my guess must be pretty close. That is with a 50. The 90 is heavier so draft is probably a little more. My dad has a 191 with a 115 and I can tell you for a fact it drafts way more than the specs say, and lets not even get started on how much it takes to get up. Before he put on a jack it was really bad. I am in no way bad mouthing the boat, I really do like it, but I think the numbers are streaching it a bit. Like I said before, bring it to POC with a normal load for 2 guys and follow me. I will load my boat the same. I have a Blue Wave 220ST. If it will do what my boat will do, I just might buy one.

You might want to put a jack on it before you come down. Heck, If you don't want to go all the way to POC bring it to Palacios and we can do it there. Only problem with Palacios is the shallow water has alot of shell, so you might ding it some. If it floats in 6" it shouldn't be a problem. Donnie took me out in a Baby Cat last week and that is what it drafts and we were OK.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

When we get one into the Austin store give them a call, I sure they could work something out. I know for sure it will go where the Blue wave 220st will go. Now as for the baby cat that would be a close comparison, They might have it by a little bit.
This boat is alot shallower draft than the 191 and will take off in a whole lot of shallower water. But this is all just talk until you ride in one.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Without a jackplate no way it will run or get up where the Blue Wave will. With a jack it might. Don't even try it compared to a cat hull for running shallow, that baby cat will run in spit. I saw this for myself Friday. There are only a handfull of poling skiffs that draft 6" this ain't no technical poling skiff. From my wrist to the tip of my middle finger is 8". Can you honestly say without a doubt this boat will float in less than that? The factory and boat tests say 11" draft and 24'' to get up. That I can see, but 6" draft and 12" to get up I can't with how the boat is set up. I hope you are right because this boat was on my short list, but I can't get a demo in a area I fish.

If I would buy one why would I want to deal with Austin when Houston is closer? I will be back in Palacios on Friday to take a ride in the new 200SVT Cat. By Saturday I will decide what boat I want. If you wan't to bring it down Sat. morning I will be glad to let you show me what it will do. I'll have my boat there, and I bet Donnie would bring the Cat, we could go play follow the leader, but I bet we will both be aground while Donnie is laughing running past us.LOL


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry, but I really dont see that hull FLOATING in 6 inches...Id like to see some more pics of it though!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I would be worried about tracker marine not standing behind warranties. Its happened in the past with a heck of alot bigger boat than that. By the way, no way that boat floats in 6 inches. That boat hits bottom in a foot of water. Also am not following the design of the tunnel. Why is there a large hole above the plate on the tunnel? What is the purpose of that?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> That boat drafts more than 6". Maybe more like 9-10". I don't think it'll get up in a foot of water set up like it is either.


 I totally agree SD, nice affordable boat, but man how many times have we heard this CONVERSATION over the past 4-5 years here.Geeeezz. Sell the boat on its merits(price,ride,options,motors,warranty,materials used,etc) I have had just about every name brand boat on the gulfcoast and I can tell ya for sure.Very few will draft 6". Not even my Ranger Ghost 169 without me in it! Oh and yes I owned Flats Cat for 2 years.

Brad


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> I totally agree SD, nice affordable boat, but man how many times have we heard this CONVERSATION over the past 4-5 years here.Geeeezz. Sell the boat on its merits(price,ride,options,motors,warranty,materials used,etc) I have had just about every name brand boat on the gulfcoast and I can tell ya for sure.Very few will draft 6". Not even my Ranger Ghost 169 without me in it! Oh and yes I owned Flats Cat for 2 years.
> 
> Brad


I agree. It ain't happening.

The only two boats I've personally been on that would draft an honest 6" would be an RFL and a Shallow Sport 18' scooter.

The vast majority won't come close to that in the real world, despite what the factories claim. It comes down to hull contact area vs. weight. Simple physics.

Look at 6" on a ruler...


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> Oh and yes I owned Flats Cat for 2 years.
> 
> Brad


Off topic, but out of curiousity, what do the Flat's Cats HONESTLY draft?

They claim 4-1/2" on a 21' boat, but the water line stain on the boats look much deeper than that.

The 1350lbs hull weight is 100lbs more than an 21' Majek RFL, and the FC obviously has less contact area on the water.

In other words, I don't see how 4-1/2" is possible unless I'm missing something... Majek claims 6", and I've seen that with nobody in it...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

We had the 18.5. I would say it was more like 7". The Flats cat hull has a slight banana shape to it. Our deepest draft was at midship, not the stern.


----------

